# CPS Event on October 18 in The Netherlands



## pedro (Oct 8, 2011)

No rumor. Aimed at pro's. So...NL always claimed, that there would an 1D release prior to anything else.
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html
Here's canon Netherlands professional user section. As far as I understand it, this page explains the requirements to get admission to this section of Canon users. 
http://www.canon.nl/professionaluser/
So related to upcoming events in NYC and London there might be something cooking...
Some pro's could be glad about something additional to colorful foilage this fall ;-)
Cheers, Pedro


----------



## kubelik (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: From NL: Canon professionals in Netherlands invited on October 18*

as neuro previously noted, it's probably a CPS-wide birthday celebration for himself 

all kidding aside ... that's pretty interesting. I'm in CPS but not a platinum member, so I've never gotten one of these in the mail before. can anybody here share what sort of events these typically are?


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: From NL: Canon professionals in Netherlands invited on October 18*

Yeah, the canon page itself is just blurb along the lines of "this is what CPS is and does, and this is how you get membership", kinda boring.
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/yourspace/local/netherlands.do itself doesn't say anything about octember 18th.
But at the Northlight page, the invite (roughly) translates to:
We're inviting you to the exclusive VIP event for CPS Platinum members tuesday october 18 in Roosendaal.
Program starts at 4pm and goes to 730pm.
Sign up before october 13th by emailing [email protected]
After signing up we'll send you details including the route.
See you on the 18th.

Interesting thing I've already noted, is that the canon repair centre is down near Roosendaal (almost at the border with Belgium), my 7D ended up there 3 times earlier this year, so that's my bet for the 'secret location'.
I've also got a few dutch friends with enough good gear to qualify for membership, i'll see if they got an invite...


----------



## pedro (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: From NL: Canon professionals in Netherlands invited on October 18*

@dr croubie: thanks, man for your info. so hopefully you'll get some feedback from your CPSplatinum friends! Looking forward to that. Cheers, Pedro


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 9, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/cps-event-on-october-18-in-the-netherlands/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/cps-event-on-october-18-in-the-netherlands/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/cps-event-on-october-18-in-the-netherlands/"></a></div>
<p><strong>New Stuff?</strong>
Received word and scans of an invite for an event on October 18, 2011 in The Netherlands.</p>
<p>No mention of what might be the reason for the event.</p>
<p>There has been mention in the past of an announcement the 3rd week of October. Iâ€™ll have more information soon.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## dwischnewski (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds interesting in itself as Platinum members in Europe need three bodies out of: EOS 5D Mark II, EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1D Mark IV, and EOS-1Ds Mark III (and 4 current L lenses) ... so this is the top users of the EOS line. Darn, I own "only" one body though :/ Those events usually are fun to participate.


----------



## pedro (Oct 9, 2011)

Are the announced double rebates 
http://thenewcamera.com/?p=2707
related to the October 18 event, as they start from October 24 ? 
Or is that a regular marketing strategy around this time?

*Note that the 1DsIII isn't included anymore...*

According to the above mentioned October 18 event
also see the thread I started yesterday (GMT)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1844.msg31950;topicseen#new

Looking forward to hear more soon, CRguy!

A few questions:
Is the new 1Ds cooking? As the event aims at the top gear league.
In which country are product announcements of top segment bodies normally taking place?

NL always claimed, that there'd be an 1D announcement prior to anything else...;-)


----------



## Polansky (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: From NL: Canon professionals in Netherlands invited on October 18*

There is NO repair centre anymore in Roosendaal. 
The company that handled repairs for Canon (ETB) went broke in july 2009. After that service has been handled over to two other companies in the Netherlands. But these are NOT located in Roosendaal.

So your 7D has never been to Roosendaal for repair but was repaired by one of the two other companies that now handles servicerepairs for Canon.


As for the invite. It doesn't say much. 
All that is known is that the photographer that took the photo for the invite is a famous photographer very well known within the formula 1 circus. His name is Frits van Eldik (homebased in the Netherlands) AND he is on of the Canon Ambassadors.

Two things I have noticed that may carry some importance for those people that like to speculate:

- This could hint towards a high speed pro camera to be introduced. 
- The 'eye' shown on the invite might also be a hint. 
Meaby pointing towards a new eye controlled focus system.
- The 'eye focus' system was last used on the Canon EOS 3 and Elan 7E

As the event is held solely for platiunum CPS members this might mean that it if its concerning a camera release that it will be more likely to be a EOS 1 or 3 series than a 5 or 7.


----------



## Antiheld (Oct 9, 2011)

pedro said:


> A few questions:
> Is the new 1Ds cooking? As the event aims at the top gear league.
> In which country are product announcements of top segment bodies normally taking place?
> 
> NL always claimed, that there'd be an 1D announcement prior to anything else...;-)



Everyone is claiming something different, and in mho this says us only one thing: Noone knows anything about which camera body is going to be released first.
Fact is, that both the 1Ds as well as the 5D MK II need an upgrade pretty urgent. The AF on the 5D MK II is a no go - the 7D is superior in that point.

However, it's perfectly possible that they'll release both a 5D MK III and a 1Ds within short time - although I don't think they'll do it on the same day.

Just my 10 cents.


----------



## Polansky (Oct 9, 2011)

Antiheld said:


> Fact is, that both the 1Ds as well as the 5D MK II need an upgrade pretty urgent. The AF on the 5D MK II is a no go - the 7D is superior in that point.
> 
> However, it's perfectly possible that they'll release both a 5D MK III and a 1Ds within short time - although I don't think they'll do it on the same day.
> 
> Just my 10 cents.



Although I do agree that the 5D is due for an upgrade, this event is aimed at photographers that do not really use the 5D as their main camera.

CPS Platinum level users are mostly those that require top notch service and equipment.

My personal believe is that there is room in between the 1D and 5D.
The 5D will stay as the entry level Full Frame Camera with high pixelcount but will keep a entry level AF (less precise then 7D)


----------



## Antiheld (Oct 9, 2011)

Polansky said:


> Antiheld said:
> 
> 
> > Fact is, that both the 1Ds as well as the 5D MK II need an upgrade pretty urgent. The AF on the 5D MK II is a no go - the 7D is superior in that point.
> ...



Oh right, perhaps it's going to be something in between. Like between a 1D and a 5D Mark II?
Or more like a 1Ds paired with a 5D Mark II, what do you think?

I hope they'll upgrade the 5D Mark II a bit (better autofocus, better ISO performance) - I don't care for megapixels. Who cares if it's 21 or 40 - doesn't make my photos any better.


----------



## Zuuyi (Oct 9, 2011)

CPS standards in the US:
http://usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/standard_display/CPS_Member

Cheapest way to qualify for CPS Platinum:

2 - 7D Bodies
&
50/2.5 Macro
50/1.4 
85/1.8


----------



## rowanlamb (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, I own one 'pro' lens, according to that list. Now to get the two bodies and two more lenses!


----------



## Stateowned (Oct 9, 2011)

Im looking forward to going there, i wonder what canon will anounce


----------



## Zuuyi (Oct 9, 2011)

Soon I will qualify for Canon Platinum. But is it really worth $500/year? Any members here currently CPS Platinum members?

And a correction to my earlier post.

The XH A1S (Camcorder) is the cheapest way to Platinum membership $3300 total compared to $4500 for the setup I mentioned before.


----------



## Picsfor (Oct 9, 2011)

Mmmm, only 1 body off platinum membership - but can't really justify 3 bodies.
Have 6 qualifying lenses and 2 5D2's. Can't get on with the 7D, and can't afford a 1D4 sooo.....

Gold it is!


----------



## Zuuyi (Oct 9, 2011)

Picsfor said:


> Mmmm, only 1 body off platinum membership - but can't really justify 3 bodies.
> Have 6 qualifying lenses and 2 5D2's. Can't get on with the 7D, and can't afford a 1D4 sooo.....
> 
> Gold it is!



You qualify for platinum. It's 2 - 7D's or higher. So two 5D2 will qualify you.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 9, 2011)

With a 1D4, 2x 1DS3's and a 5D2 I qualify. No invite though.


----------



## thepancakeman (Oct 9, 2011)

As has been noted before, it's not just what equipment you own, but you must also meet this requirement:

"Applicant must be:
An individual, self-employed or an employee of a professional imaging business, that, as a full-time profession, is directly involved in the creation of images; either moving or still. "

:'(


----------



## Picsfor (Oct 10, 2011)

Ah, so as I'm now redundant,and declare myself a professional photographer - I will get platinum status?
And be $500 a year less wealthier than I already am...
S'pose that means I better start earning $500 a year for my trade membership...

But how will I be able to afford to get to Holland?


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 10, 2011)

Zuuyi said:


> Picsfor said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmm, only 1 body off platinum membership - but can't really justify 3 bodies.
> ...



CPS membership rules differ between US/Europe/Asia/Australia, unfortunately. See here for Europe
In Europe, to get Platinum, you need 2 'Platinum' Bodies which are only 5D2, 1D3, 1D4, 1Ds3, and 4 Lenses, All L-series, TS-E and MP-E (EF-S lenses qualify for silver only).
Video is its own CPS-level in europe, and doesn't look like they're invited to the event either.
(And in australia, there's only 2 CPS-levels, Gold needs a 1D/s and 5D, Silver needs 2 5D bodies or better, and it's all gotta be purchased at inflated-local prices, my overseas-bought-hence-half-of-aussie-price 7D won't get me squat around here.)

Meanwhile, i've checked my camera repair receipts, and the address it had was Tech Repair in Bergen-op-Zoom. Although when I complained about how long repairs were taking after the 3rd one, the camera-shop guy said I could take it down there on the train myself to save time, the address he gave me was in Ossendrecht i thought.
Near enough to Roosendaal, but yeah, now that I think about it it's kinda stupid having a CPS event in the repair shop (I worked in one, just a boring warehouse), unless the whole of canon was all on one premises.
It just tweaked in my mind that Roosendaal was also down south. So the event is probably in some hall or convention space maybe.

I haven't heard back from my friend if he's got membership or not, last I checked he had a 1D2, 1D3, 50D and/or a 5D(2) (can't remember), but that just before the 1D4 came out, so he might have enough bodies to qualify if he's upgraded since...


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 10, 2011)

Last time I checked CPS membership doesn't cost anything?


----------



## Zuuyi (Oct 10, 2011)

wockawocka said:


> Last time I checked CPS membership doesn't cost anything?



In the US. It is free to join CPS at the Silver level. But Gold and Platinum, as mentioned in the invite do cost.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 10, 2011)

Ah, lucky old us in the UK then!


----------



## plam_1980 (Oct 10, 2011)

So you would spend all that money on existing bodies and lenses, just to become members so that you can be present at the announcing of a potential new body, which you will know about on the next day? Why not save your money for the new camera instead?


----------



## Polansky (Oct 10, 2011)

plam_1980 said:


> So you would spend all that money on existing bodies and lenses, just to become members so that you can be present at the announcing of a potential new body, which you will know about on the next day? Why not save your money for the new camera instead?




Not because of these kind of announcements of course, but because if your gear breaks down on you. You will get rebates for repairs, faster repair times and gear to loan, so you can continue your photography business as usual, while they are fixing your camera or lenses.


----------



## aldvan (Oct 10, 2011)

Zuuyi said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > Last time I checked CPS membership doesn't cost anything?
> ...



I'm an Italian Gold member and my membership is absolutely free.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 10, 2011)

When my shutter needed repacing on the 1Ds3 I sent it on the Monday, came back on the Thursday and it was Â£230.

Apparently it would of been quicker but half the technicians were at an event.


----------



## Ivar (Oct 10, 2011)

Having delayed the 1Ds MK4 for so long I don't believe in such a quiet introduction. Neither for any other pro-class camera.


----------



## silver_dot (Oct 10, 2011)

The last rumors I've seen today, some unexpected 1DS IV specifications:







I'm waitng for the release of th EOS 1Ds IV since 5D II issued. Two years passed expecting it, an I see it's delayed again, may be available in the middle of next year.

I'm disappointed by some specifications given: this camera will be 200g heavier, less pixels definition (21mpx down to 18mpx), fusion probable 1d/1Ds, why 61 AF points and 14fps. It's not exactly what I expected for the new 1DS generation, feeling it like an evolution of the 1DS II with just with 10% more definition, a step back from the 21mps of the 1Ds III when I hoped one step beyond.


----------



## Polansky (Oct 10, 2011)

As far as the rumoured specifications there are two things that I find hard to believe.

1st. The 18 Megapixel count is rather low, for Canon who always upped the number of pixels far above that of its competitors.

2nd. That it will be 200grams more heavy. I do not see any reason for that either. I wonder what would add the extra weight?


----------



## pedro (Oct 10, 2011)

Polansky said:


> 2nd. That it will be 200grams more heavy. I do not see any reason for that either. I wonder what would add the extra weight?



@Polansky: A faint guess only: How much would *in-camera IS * differ in total weight? Would that count for pro's? Or could it refer to an additional video unit and stuff? I have no idea about tech and its probable influence on weight. Anyone? Cheers, Pedro


----------



## Polansky (Oct 10, 2011)

pedro said:


> Polansky said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd. That it will be 200grams more heavy. I do not see any reason for that either. I wonder what would add the extra weight?
> ...



That would add to the weight of the camera, but inbody IS is not something to expect from Canon.

Its also not the preferred way to stabilize lenses as IS does work better with long lenses like the 200, 300, 400+ mm range. Next to that Canon does have perfect stabilized L lenses already. Such large lenses can hardly be stabilized by a inbody system unless the motor has to work very hard to act as a counterweight to the lens.
So there is also no need to bring on a inbody IS system to Canon Camera's.

Inbody IS is to my opinion therefore just a marketing thing from Sony.


----------



## pedro (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks. I had that in mind, while posting. There's quite a bunch of lenses or patents with IS. Let's see what happens someone here on the forum will attend at Rodendal. Looking forward to his update us after.


----------



## Stateowned (Oct 10, 2011)

pedro said:


> Thanks. I had that in mind, while posting. There's quite a bunch of lenses or patents with IS. Let's see what happens someone here on the forum will attend at Rodendal. Looking forward to his update us after.



like i said i will be going there, but other people there will probably bring the news quicker..


----------

